# FIX VPSBOARD



## Mun (May 19, 2013)

Staff go into the server, and increase the max-childs for the site in php-fpm. I keep getting 504's, and it is annoying.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 19, 2013)

The site was getting DDoSed.


----------



## Mun (May 19, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> The site was getting DDoSed.


Still the 504's are an indication the php-fpm is being overloaded.


----------



## mnpeep (May 19, 2013)

MY TITLE IS IN ALL CAPS DO WHAT I SAY

THANKSKBYE


----------



## Mun (May 19, 2013)

mnpeep said:


> MY TITLE IS IN ALL CAPS DO WHAT I SAY
> 
> THANKSKBYE


Yes!


----------



## MannDude (May 19, 2013)

Workin' on getting it tweaked more.


----------



## Sajan P (May 19, 2013)

*walks in here like a badass and fixes shit*


----------



## SeriesN (May 19, 2013)

Sajan P said:


> *walks in here like a badass and fixes shit*


You have finally done something! Congrats.


----------



## MannDude (May 19, 2013)

We're still tinkering and tweeking under the hood. Expect some randomness in connection.


----------



## drmike (May 19, 2013)

Hey @Mun.  The site continues to get attacked heavily.   Cloudflare was put up front earlier today and took a dump due to the DDoS.  Takes better part of a week for them to get whatever back in check.

@MannDude is working on things actively.


----------

